# Beach Wheelchair



## VC Racing (Jul 2, 2017)

I'm new here and seeking a lil information about building a electric Beach Wheelchair. I have a Pride Jet 7 power chair to source my parts. My question is, is the motors and controller on the jet 7 strong enough to be used in this capacity? 
My plan is to remove all the usable stuff, build a steel chassis and put Wheelez 42 or 49 cm Balloon Tires on it. Any input would be most appreciated. ...

VC


----------



## RIPPERTON (Jan 26, 2010)

The original motors should be ballpark strong enough to handle the extra load from soft sand if you use a big enough reduction.
Maybe your top speed will be slower but should work. If the baloon tires are much bigger diameter than the original tires you will have to use a chain reduction.
Something like 1.5:1 or 2:1


----------



## VC Racing (Jul 2, 2017)

OK. I may need to rethink this.....  
I was planning on going direct from the motor. Its going to be used to go 150 yrds from the parking lot and cross about 50-75 ft of soft sand to the High Tide mark, which would be packed sand and back to the vehicle. 


Any other idea that could simplify my delima?


----------



## hmincr (Jan 20, 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=electric+beach+wheelchair

Try this search on youtube.


----------



## VC Racing (Jul 2, 2017)

That is where I got the idea for this lil project. Many are direct connected without any chain reduction.


----------



## RIPPERTON (Jan 26, 2010)

All these buggies seem to have the same motors that you have VR so maybe you could be able to get away with straight drive.
You will be loading the motors more than in the standard application
because of the larger diameter tires but original equipment usually underrates
its components ie the motors will be too strong for the application.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vH_BLC6qiO0
This one seems to have no problem with traction or driving through very soft sand and bumps. Does seem to be too short in the wheelbase though.
EDIT!!! this buggy has a chain reduction !!!


----------



## VC Racing (Jul 2, 2017)

RIPPERTON said:


> All these buggies seem to have the same motors that you have VR so maybe you could be able to get away with straight drive.
> You will be loading the motors more than in the standard application
> because of the larger diameter tires but original equipment usually underrates
> its components ie the motors will be too strong for the application.
> ...


Yes I saw it in my early research when looking at other videos and pics, it was the only one I found that had a chain drive reduction on it. As I said, I'm trying to stay away from that type of set up just due to maintenance and other issues related to a chain drive. 
Is there another EV motor setup you would recommend that would be suitable for what I'm trying to do? 



Thanks,


VC


----------



## RIPPERTON (Jan 26, 2010)

VC Racing said:


> Yes I saw it in my early research when looking at other videos and pics, it was the only one I found that had a chain drive reduction on it. As I said, I'm trying to stay away from that type of set up just due to maintenance and other issues related to a chain drive.
> Is there another EV motor setup you would recommend that would be suitable for what I'm trying to do?
> Thanks,
> VC


As it stands, go with the direct drive in a prototype way knowing you can always go to a chain drive if you have to.
I assume you are using the same controllers and joystick throttle but you could go to a LiPo pack for better current delivery under load and you could also go closer to the maximum voltage of the controllers ie maybe 36v. The motors will be solicited more with the bigger diameter tires but you are just using up some of the under-rated-ness of the original engineering.


----------



## VC Racing (Jul 2, 2017)

I appreciate your help. I bought the chair for $200 . I'll post some pics and video I get it finished in a few weeks.


----------



## VC Racing (Jul 2, 2017)

Yes. It's a VSI Joystick / controller. I think it's 50 or 60 amps. I know it's not much , but I hope it will be enough.


----------



## freetones (Sep 21, 2017)

Any update on your project?


----------



## VC Racing (Jul 2, 2017)

None yet. I found another chair to use. Its a Invacare TDX Sp and its built like a tank. I've found someone to help do the fab work but he's super busy at the moment. He told me we might knock it out around Thanksgiving when he takes 2 weeks off. Ill post some pics when we start .....


----------

